# Doctor explaining TSH test results on YouTube



## I DClaire (Jul 31, 2011)

I was combing the Internet this morning looking for information related to my latest thyroid tests and I found this YouTube video. This explanation did more for me than anything else I've been told.






My thyroid was removed eight months ago and I'm currently taking 120 mg Armour. My T4 Free and T3 Free numbers seem right on BUT my TSH was actually lower than the normal range. I don't think, after watching this video, that that's a problem but I am anxious to speak to my own doctor next week.

I liked the plain, simple way this doctor explains these tests AND how he involves the pituitary gland. This isn't the first time I've heard any of this but it is the first time I've had an explanation I truly understood.

After eight months of tests all over the place and feeling SO bad, I have to believe things are suddenly improving.

T4 Free (Range 0.8-1.5) - my result last week was 1.0

T3 Free (Range 2.0-3.6) - my result was 3.1

TSH (Range 0.37-4.55) - my result was 0.030

If a low TSH is to be desired, I may have nailed this one! :anim_63:


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

I DClaire said:


> I was combing the Internet this morning looking for information related to my latest thyroid tests and I found this YouTube video. This explanation did more for me than anything else I've been told.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your low TSH is NOT a problem and you as well as others here w/cancer diagnosis are supposed to have TSH suppressed. Your numbers look awesome!


----------



## I DClaire (Jul 31, 2011)

Andros said:


> Your low TSH is NOT a problem and you as well as others here w/cancer diagnosis are supposed to have TSH suppressed. Your numbers look awesome!


"Awesome" you say??? arty0049:

I'm looking forward to the next Thyroglobulin Tumor Marker Panel next month to confirm what you and I both think about the tests last December when I got the 28.900 TSH and 5.5 on the Thyroglobulin test...when the lab tech dropped the vial of blood.

While I absolutely believe that test was totally compromised, I'll breathe easier when I know for sure.

I feel well - I took my 90-year old mother out for 3 1/2 hours of shopping yesterday. THAT (let me tell you!!!) takes stamina. :winking0001: When I got home, I went to bed!!


----------

